
The Bit Player, Claude Shannon Documentary, PW: Shannon-ISIT - BenoitEssiambre
https://vimeo.com/315813606
======
BenoitEssiambre
This is a bit late but those of you on the west cost might still have a chance
to catch it. It's only available this weekend:
[https://thebitplayer.com/latest-information#special-
online-s...](https://thebitplayer.com/latest-information#special-online-
screening-as-part-of-the-international-symposium-of-information-theory-
january-26-2020-at-1115-am-pdt)

------
rtchau
Looks like it's too late. Is there anywhere else to watch this online? It
doesn't look like there are any screenings in Australia any time soon...

